#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Price lists and proposals

## Albarob

Hello,

I'm a swimming pool contractor and I'm trying to have our price list generate a proposal.  I need to know how to have excel insert a paragraph of text, link or picture into the proposal when a certain item is filled in on the price list.

I also need to know how to have a itemized list created of the items priced out in the price list.

Thanks for your help  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## FDibbins

Hi, welcome to the forum  :Smilie: 

This is posted in the Outlook forum, but seems more an excel question - if it is, do you want me to move it for you?

----------


## Albarob

Yes please.

----------

